# Keflavik. Any options?



## anka (Jun 4, 2017)

So, does anyone know any squatting options in Keflavik, Iceland? I heard about this abandoned US military base by the airport, has anyone checked it out lately?


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 4, 2017)

unfortunately i haven't heard anything about that, but i'm super curious to know what you find out!


----------

